# Dubai World



## tiger (30 Nov 2009)

Looks like the government isn't going to guarantee things here:
[broken link removed]

Will be interested to see how this pans out.  Will there be a knock on effect with other companies/countries in the region?
Should we have taken a similar approach with Anglo?


----------

